# [AMD64] problemi con hdparm ( RISOLTO )

## krogotokolok

Ciao a tutti  :Smile:  primo post qui sul forum e primo problema da esporre. Ho installato gentoo su un AMD 3500 64 .. ad installazione fatta e creato user tutto ok, apparente sembra andare tutto tranne che al riavvio la sorpresa è stata che il boot si va tutto ok, ma dalla fine del check al momento in cui mi è permesso loggarmi passano minuti e senza darmi alcun errore, semplicemente è lungo. Inoltre una volta inserito login e passwd avviando kde altri minuti per arrivare al desk per poi avere si tutto apparentemente funzionante ma perbacco, per essere un 3500 direi che è alquanto lento, ad esempio se apro lopster e scarico qualcosa tutto il sistema ne risente e altre cose del genere. Cosa fare ? Se qualcuno ha ideee mi salvi da questo incubo  :Smile:  CiaoLast edited by krogotokolok on Wed Jan 26, 2005 1:12 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cloc3

Probabilmente hai trascurato di configurare il file /etc/hosts, secondo le istruzioni. Vedi ad esempio http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml dove dice:

```

Code Listing 1.9: Impostazioni conclusive

(Impostare la password di root)  # passwd

(Creare un utente)               # useradd vostro_utente -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash

(Impostare la password per lo stesso)

                                 # passwd vostro_utente

(Impostare l'hostname)           # echo miamacchina > /etc/hostname

(Impostare il domainname)        # echo miodominio.it > /etc/dnsdomainname

(Impostare il file hosts, es.:"127.0.0.1 localhost miamacchina")  

                                 # nano -w /etc/hosts

(Configurare le impostazioni di base del sistema, seguire i commenti)       

                                 # nano -w /etc/rc.conf

```

----------

## krogotokolok

Mamma mia che tempismo  :Smile:  Confortante sapere di non essere l'unico insonne  :Razz:  si in effetti la parte 'hostname"     e  " domainname" ero convinto di averli impostati e sistemato ora, in effetti questo risolve la prima parte del problema e parte del secondo. Sarebbe a dire che ora l'arrivo al login è immediato e l'avvio di kde si è parzialmente velocizzato. La perplessità rimane su "rc.conf" che non mi sembra avere nulla che non va, anche se non uso gento da molto. Slackware dipendente fino all'altro ieri e infatti sull'altro PC che è un 1800 con su slack paradossalmente va meglio di questo 3500 a 64   :Question:   :Shocked:   solo l'idea mi fa star male . Altro esempio, facendo partire emerge di una qualunque cosa posso anche tirare i remi in barca e rilassarmi fin che non finisce  :Smile:  perchè il pc singhiozza  :Sad:  Ostinato voglio gentoo a 64 ... dovessi passarci 2 settimane senza dormire  :Smile:  hehehe Grazie cmq per la fulminea risposta  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In che senso il pc con slack va meglio? E piu' veloce in cosa?

----------

## krogotokolok

In tutto ... più fluido, veloce ... insomma va meglio !

----------

## Cazzantonio

Prova a postare il make.conf, ma dubito sia quello (anche compilato per i686 dovrebbe andare meglio)

guarda nel dmesg e cerca se ci sono degli errori ricorrenti sui quali si possono incantare i processi... prova a lanciare i programmi da terminale o console per leggere l'output prodotto in cerca dei medesimi errori...

Non so che dirti... a parte /etc/hosts che è un errore ricorrente non mi viene in mente niente che potrebbe rallentare eccessivamente il sistema (sempre che sia un installazione fresca e tu non ci abbia smanettato troppo   :Wink:  )

Hai impostato qualche regola di iptables?

----------

## krogotokolok

Si lanciarli da terminale fatto, ma nulla di speciale, non dice nulla di rilevante. Arggh 

Questo è il mio make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="it"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USE=" alsa gtk kde gtk2 dvd X mysql gcj f77 "

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

E si l'installazione è abbastanza fresca senza averci troppo smanettato. Non so proprio che fare/pensare/dire ... non ho più idee !   :Shocked: 

----------

## lavish

Ehila' krogo! CHe bello vederti qui!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Potresti provare ad emergere genlop per vedere il tempo di compilazione di certi programmi in modo da confrontarli con quelli di altri. 

```
$ genlop -t <nome_pacchetto>
```

 Ti consiglio di postare i risultati che hai su xorg-x11, glibc, gcc...

Magari enche un 

```
emerge info
```

 potrebbe darci qualche info utile  :Wink: 

Cya && benvenuto!

----------

## krogotokolok

Hoila chi si vede  :Smile:  Ciao lavish Idem per me risentirti anche se in fase di annegamento dopo notte insonne . Dunque dunque vediamo. Installato genlop e mo riporto risultati:

```

* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Tue Jan 11 07:17:59 2005 --> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 38 minutes, and 17 seconds.

 merged totally 1 ebuild in 1 hour, 38 minutes, and 17 seconds.

--------

* sys-libs/glibc

     Thu Oct 28 09:07:18 2004 --> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1

       merge time: 16 minutes.

     Thu Oct 28 09:36:21 2004 --> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1

       merge time: 17 seconds.

 merged totally 2 ebuilds in 16 minutes and 17 seconds.

---------

* sys-devel/gcc

     Thu Oct 28 09:29:10 2004 --> sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2

       merge time: 16 minutes and 7 seconds.

 merged totally 1 ebuild in 16 minutes and 7 seconds.

------------

```

E per il gran finale l'emerge info :

```
System uname: 2.6.9 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6,sys-devel/autoconf-2.13

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r2,sys-devel/automake-1.5,

   sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6,sys-devel/automake-1.6.3,

   sys-devel/automake-1.7.9,sys-devel/automake-1.9.4

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.6-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.10-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt dvd f77 fam flac font-server fortran gcj gif gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick ipv6 java jp2 jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff motif multilib mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam perl png python qt readline sdl ssl tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales xml xml2 xmms xpm xrandr xv zlib linguas_it"
```

Direi che ho riportato tutto   :Shocked:   La gentoo ha la capacità di farti sentire piccolo piccolo all'inizio, l'avevo sentita questa cosa ma ora che mi ci trovo capisco meglio il tipo di sensazione .  arf arf arf

randomaze: ho aggiunto un pò di bbcode e mandato a capo alcune linee

----------

## lavish

Questo sembra ok...

Ora dobbiamo provare tutte le idee/soluzioni proposte qui

Intanto metti la tag [AMD64] al titolo del topic

(conversazione splittata in icq  :Razz:  )

----------

## Cazzantonio

tra le "features" hai ccache attivata di default? senza specificare niente nel make.conf?

beh... strana come cosa... (comunque non ècerto quella che ti rallenta, anzi, è il motivo per cui la seconda volta che hai compilato glibc ci hai messo solo 17 secondi   :Wink:  )

----------

## lavish

Ok we got it:

Il suo....

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1732 MB in  2.00 seconds = 864.40 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.16 seconds =   3.80 MB/sec

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1728 MB in  2.00 seconds = 864.13 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.18 seconds =   3.77 MB/sec

```

Un po' allucinante direi,  no?  :Razz: 

Tanto per fare un paragone con il mio...

```

darkstar lavish # hdparm -tT /dev/hda && hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2388 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1192.39 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  116 MB in  3.04 seconds =  38.19 MB/sec

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2920 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1458.76 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.00 seconds =  56.62 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

Ok... krogo... posta un hdparm -I /dev/hda

----------

## gutter

Controlla se il disco ha il DMA attivo.

P.S.: Benevenuto tra noi  :Wink: 

----------

## krogotokolok

Rieccomi ... grande lavish ( instancabile )  :Razz:  Allora posto il tutto ... 

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       MAXTOR 6L040J2

        Serial Number:      662135930746

        Firmware Revision:  AR1.0400

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 & some of 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:   78177792

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       38172 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       40027 MBytes (40 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Vendor, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        20min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

 :Rolling Eyes:   devo preoccuparmi ?  :Smile:  IL PC ha 2 HD ora uno da 40 e uno da 120 sull'hD da 40 ( non picchiatemi ) ma c'è ancora winzozz che presto toglierò.

----------

## Cazzantonio

secondo me non hai abilitato nel kernel il dma automatico per i dischi....

ora cerco l'opzione giusta e te la posto

[edit]

eccola:

Device Drivers  --->  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->Use PCI DMA by default when available

[/edit]

----------

## lavish

Yep... anche secondo me!

----------

## krogotokolok

uhm ... guardavo ora kernel e DMA era già inserito ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

non --> Enable DMA only for disk

----------

## gutter

Prova a vedere se con:

```
# hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdX
```

riesci ad attivare il DMA. In caso affermativo ha ragione Cazzantonio, in caso contrario vedi se hai messo il supporto al chipset della tua mainboard.

----------

## Cazzantonio

che hai in /etc/conf.d/hdparm ?

----------

## lavish

Krogo... potresti provare con il mio .config (adattandotelo ovviamente) e vedere se hai ancora problemi:

ftp://lavish.servebeer.com/public/linux/kernel/config-2.6.10-gentoo

----------

## krogotokolok

Allora " hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdX" da come risultato .

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

E nel kernel è abilitato il DMA .. Lavish piuttosto se trovi poi un minuto magari riproviamo con screen  :Smile:   fastweb permettendo !

----------

## krogotokolok

Lavish sono cmq abbastanza simili come macchine .

Asus a8v AMD64 3500 skt 939  :Smile:  e poi la ram .. ma quella è una nota dolente ancora per poco !

----------

## Cazzantonio

quindi non sta usando il dma....

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> quindi non sta usando il dma....

 

ma come mai

 *Quote:*   

>  DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

  ?

----------

## randomaze

 *krogotokolok wrote:*   

> /dev/hda:
> 
>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
> 
>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
> ...

 

Normalmente questo succede quando il chipset corretto non é compilato nel kernel. Vero che la tua macchina e quella di lavish sono quasi uguali ma suggerirei di controlalre che la differenza non sia proprio il chipset.

Suggerimento: "lspci"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Normalmente questo succede quando il chipset corretto non é compilato nel kernel. Vero che la tua macchina e quella di lavish sono quasi uguali ma suggerirei di controlalre che la differenza non sia proprio il chipset.

 

Quasi sicuro che il problema e' quello o comunque una mal configurazione del kernel

----------

## lavish

Ok ho fatto un reverse tunnel e sono da lui.. ora vediamo  :Smile: 

----------

## krogotokolok

Allora ... con il proverbiale e indispensabile intervento di lavish ( grazie ancora ) risolto tutto in modo egregio .. cioè va tutto alla perfezione.

1) si trattava prima di tutto del kernel come diceva prima "fedeliallalinea" ( e grazie anche a te ) 

2) il DMA non era ttivato e probabilmente ceffato di netto alcune impostazioni sul chipset della mobo e altro 

3) ricompilato quindi il tutto .. risistemati driver nvidia e xorg .. 

4) un altro problema era inoltre una temperatura spesso alto .. risolta con  "freq_scaling" e ora infatti è sempre ok ... e ho una temperatura normale 

----------

Quindi ora la mia gentoo non singhiozza più  :Smile:  e grazie a tutti ! Mai visto un forum tanto attivo. 

Ora mi metto sotto con NFS e sistemo la rete. Grazie e a dopo .

----------

